# sublimation black colour pressing green



## doddys (Oct 24, 2011)

hi need help I have just printed a black only picture from my Epson wf7010 and the ricoh sg 3110nw in black print on sublimation paper I heat pressed on 170 for 120seconds and still both came out not solid black it is a green look what am I doing wrong is it the shirt material I have done subs before on the poly shirts and came out great but it is coming out greenish......do I have to choose black only to print black designs????and what setting for my sub paper is the best ink flow..........please help thanks


----------



## Archaga (Nov 1, 2013)

I assume that's Celsius right? Did a quick search and people say it could be the press and/or mug. Some have to heat theirs up all the way to 204C for proper results and even increase their time.


----------



## doddys (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes Celcius 355 F don't know I use the same on the same heat press onto poly shirts and it came out fine.....don't know. can u tell me when I want to print black only do I change my settings to greyscale or black....does this mean that only black ink is used....and the paper setting should I change it to get a heavier ink on the paper.....????? don't know I thought it might be the shirt material will try other type but it is not printing black....


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

You are not printing on 100% polyester. You are using acrylic instead.


----------



## doddys (Oct 24, 2011)

the successful print was on 100% polyester and the dud one is on poly/cotton


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Only the poly will accept the sub ink properly.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Celcius at 355° is 671° Fahrenheit! 355° Fahrenheit is 180° Celcius.

Also make sure you have the correct ICC profile for your ink. Other wise black looks green or purple.


----------



## doddys (Oct 24, 2011)

how do I set this thanks


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Temp is on your press, ink profile is from your sub ink supplier. Ask them for the profile.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

doddys said:


> how do I set this thanks


If your press is in Celsius you must use the Celsius temperature. Same goes for a Fahrenheit press, you must use Fahrenheit temps. So if you need 400° F and you have a Celsius press set it for the equivalent temp in Celsius which would be 200°C. 
The conversion formulas are:

°C x 1.8 + 32 = °F

(°F - 32) X .56 = °C

If you're asking about setting the ICC profile you have to get that from the place you buy your ink from and then in your printer settings in the color management section select the option for using an ICC or color profile.


----------



## cinnamon457 (Nov 4, 2011)

I am having the same issues with the black pressing greenish...geesh and I too am using a wf7010


----------



## doddys (Oct 24, 2011)

I am using non genuine ink so I don't have any from the seller....can someone please shed some light on my problem


----------



## doddys (Oct 24, 2011)

i have used this printer before and have successfully printed black logos.....my hard drive died last week and I have to reinstall all my printers and the icc profiles that I had with them......now they are not printing as they should so I would think that I have to install the icc with them again to get my results back again


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Get back to 100% poly and see if black is still green. 
Not using 100% poly is one issue you need to address.


----------



## doddys (Oct 24, 2011)

But shouldnt i be able to print on most materials


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

doddys said:


> But shouldnt i be able to print on most materials


Most substrates yes but only one "material". Sublimation only works on polyester or poly-coated substrates.

It will not work correctly on cotton or cotton/poly fabrics.


----------

